# Keeping Anti-Vaxers Happy



## GaryHibbert (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 28, 2020)

Measles was nonexistent in the US, until that IDIOT Jenny McCarthy and others, started preaching that Measles and other Vaccines cause Autism. None of it legitimate science, but still propagated by Celebs,the News and other Media outlets. Same type of BS caused the death of MSG. Hundreds of studies since the 70's have found NO connection between MSG and any physical ailments...JJ


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 29, 2020)

Kudos to you 

 chef jimmyj
 !

Anyone who listens to "celebrities" and social media regarding disputing scientific findings are as STUPID as the naysayers!

Polio is still here, Measles are still here, Mumps are still here, Rubella is still here, Shingles are still here, Pneumonia is still here,  Hepatitis is still here, etc.  They have not gone anywhere.  The only way to avoid dying from these diseases, Covid 19, and others is by getting vaccinated.  A very simple process.

We are not going to get back to normal until all of us are inoculated.  If you are defiant enough to not take the vaccine then. . . Well, I guess it will be God's way of getting rid of the stupid.

Stay safe everyone,

John


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 29, 2020)

100% agree.  I'm hoping the Covid vaccine is truly 94% effective like they claim, which is pretty darn good.
And hoping it will protect the people that get the vaccine from the people that don't get it.  Defiance, that's the perfect word.  JJ you mentioned the death of MSG?  In my life I've known 1 person out of thousands that claimed an allergy to MSG, and when they accidentally ate food with it, usually Chinese food, the symptoms were minimal, and gone within a day.


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 29, 2020)

As a nurse, I can tell you that Google is the worst thing to happen to healthcare.  I love when folks tell me.."well Google says..." 
Jim


----------



## Murray (Nov 29, 2020)

I TOTALLY DISAGREE that you put your post in Jokes. It’s no joke, those anti-vaxers aren’t right in the head and I’ll lump the conspiracy theory people in the same pile.  The only good thing about anti-vaxers is it will free up more doses for those sane people who want a vaccine.


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 29, 2020)

Murray
 I think its called thinning the herd.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 29, 2020)

I had to laugh...I laughed at myself,  I was halfway through this before I figured out what anti-vaxers were! About like trying to figure out what generation is what...baby boomers, milenials, etc.   Guess I don't listen so well, still use lard, don't care about if I use msg, never stopped eating eggs, and still drink out of a garden hose!

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 29, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> like trying to figure out what generation is what...baby boomers, milenials, etc.


That's easy . Just  have a conversation . That will tell it's own story . 
If ignorance only affected the ignorant I'd be all for it . 
Like my buddy tells his ex wife " Drive fast and take chances "


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 29, 2020)

Brokenhandle


 JLeonard
  thanks for the likes.  They are very appreciated.


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 29, 2020)

chef jimmyj
  thanks for the like.


----------



## Inscrutable (Nov 29, 2020)

I too am encouraged by the apparent vaccine trial success ... I would just temper that with the understanding that viruses are really good at mutating to survive ... I do not think we have a single silver bullet and eradication anytime soon, just minimization and take the load off our healthcare system.


----------



## Hank R (Dec 4, 2020)




----------

